# Income tax



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I am thinking of buying a little home in Italy or France. I work online from home, teaching. Does anyone know the tax situation in Italy? I don't earn much actually... less than euro 9,000 per annum.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The major accounting firms -- KPMG, Ernst & Young, Deloitte, PWC, etc. -- often publish free tax guides that summarize a country's tax system. Use your favorite Internet search engine to locate one or a couple of those recent tax guides for Italy to get an idea of the overall system and rates.

Please note that Italy has wealth taxes (IVIE and IVAFE) that apply to most overseas assets, so it is possible to have even zero income but still owe Italian wealth tax. You may also need to register for and collect IVA (VAT), and it doesn't actually matter whether you work online or offline.


----------

